# First swarm call of the year...



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

Not a huge swarm, about 1.5-2 #. But I'll take it. Hanging about 7'-8' off the ground.


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hope they do well for you!!! Wish it would warm up some here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have the same wish.

 Al


----------

